# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Motoriek

## lidwine

Mijn kleinzoon is reeds een jaar en kan nog niet kruipen ,zelfs niet op zijn voetjes staan.Heeft er daar iemand ervaring mee

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Lidwine,

Ik heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, maar heb wel een nuttige site met een schema met wat kinderen rond die leeftijd ontwikkelen, dit is de link: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-leeftijd.html

Er staat daar dus ook dat rond de 17e-18e maand het kind enkele stappen zij en achterwaarts loopt, en tussen 1,6 en 2 jaar de loopbewegingen met meer zekerheid uitgevoerd worden. 

Tuurlijk bestaat er ook een verschil tussen kinderen, het ene kind is snel met het ontwikkelen van de motoriek, en het andere kind heeft hier iets meer tijd voor nodig, denk dus ook niet dat het nu echt iets is om je zorgen over te maken, de motoriek bij je kleinzoon zal mogelijk dus wat langzamer verlopen dan bij andere kindjes.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lidwine,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je kleinzoon?
Sommige kinderen kruipen en lopen heel vroeg en andere kinderen zijn daar wat later mee zoals Sylvia hierboven ook aanheeft.
Mijn broertje had een moeizame start met zijn lichamelijke coordinatie/ontwikkeling en heeft daar ook heel wat ergotherapie en fysiotherapie voor gehad, maar uiteindelijk is dat goed gekomen hoor  :Smile: 
Geniet in elk geval van je kleinzoon zoveel je kan, voor je het weet is hij groot  :Wink: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

